# been working on 4 rear drive on bolens 1050



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

WELL it works pretty dam good i can hook no to my truck while it in park and pull about 8 feet and then the tractor starts to wheelie and its very hard to trun i'll just have to fixs that also i have a 1952 Chevy Suburban i have a hrader time pull it but i think if i put 4 new lut tires on it i can pull the Suburban in park as well it only moves about a foot well have and thanks for all the help TRACTOR FORUM friends

James66


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

You're most welcome James66. 
Thats what this site is about.


----------

